# Welcome Joyfuldead!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well finally! Melodeath is a member! There's no telling when she'll actually get around to sending out a formal greeting, so I'll do it for her: Welcome aboard, Joyful! Glad to see you finally made it!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Welcome to the board. How do you do?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's good to see another familiar face around these parts. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

HEY GUYSSSSSSSSS

Sorry about the delay, but I'm here.. love the site.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, get to postin' girly-girl! It's been awfully DEAD here as of late. Me and Z can't do ALL the work!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Good to see you again Joyfuldead  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

thanks you too


----------

